# Rabbits beware, new gun



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I ve just got myself a new air rifle, i swaped for a old laptop,
im made up with it, cant wait to try it out tomorrow, Its been fine tuned and puts out 11.10lb that just sort of the legal limit, it has a nice set of 3x9x50 scopes on it, rabbits beware, ha ha, cheers jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice rifle

I'm sure you will be bagging rabbits with it in short order..


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nico said:


> Nice rifle
> 
> I'm sure you will be bagging rabbits with it in short order..


I set it up with a lamp and took 2 with it last night ha ha, i also took a wood pigeon with one of the catapults i got off martin with light bands on it, sorry no photo, it was raining and didnt want to get the camera wet, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good one Jeff.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thats a beauy jeff, the rabbit population by you will be gone soon hahahaha


----------

